# Rootey wood



## Alastair (16 Mar 2014)

Saw this on my walk out today im going back for it shortly with a saw if anyone wants it


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Mar 2014)

Yeah, cos we all have 2000 litre tanks al!


----------



## Alastair (16 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Yeah, cos we all have 2000 litre tanks al!


Lol its not actually that big mate I was stood really close


----------



## dw1305 (16 Mar 2014)

Hi all,
Looks good and looks like Elder (_Sambucus nigra_), which is a bit of a funny wood, the young stems are really soft and pithy, but as it gets older it becomes very solid, hard and dense. _Buddleia_ is similar, soft and pithy when young, but really hard when its older. I've used both of them and they last really well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alastair (16 Mar 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Looks good and looks like Elder (_Sambucus nigra_), which is a bit of a funny wood, the young stems are really soft and pithy, but as it gets older it becomes very solid, hard and dense. _Buddleia_ is similar, soft and pithy when young, but really hard when its older. I've used both of them and they last really well.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Great thanks darrel I think ill be cutting it and keeping it for myself then


----------



## Viv (27 Mar 2014)

That's good to know about the buddleia, I'll start keeping the old dead wood I trim off!

Viv


----------



## Maximum (27 Mar 2014)

Not sure I would trust Buddleia! It took me 30 years to finally kill off a rogue bush in the garden. With my luck it would just start growing in a tank even if dried out in an oven - they seem to be totally indestructible.


----------



## Viv (27 Mar 2014)

That's true for the 'normal' buddleia but some of he others are a bit fussier. I've got several and the globular and variegated ones in particular aren't as rampant and don't seed themselves in the garden - actually neither has the white one 

Viv


----------



## dw1305 (27 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 





Viv said:


> That's true for the 'normal' buddleia but some of he others are a bit fussier. I've got several and the globular....


 _Buddleia globosa_ has nice hard heart wood. If you want a late flowering one that has loads of flowers and doesn't set any seed _Buddleia x weyeriana <http://apps.rhs.org.uk/plantselector/plant?plantid=271> _ is perfect. You usually see the yellow "Sun-gold" (that is the one I got my wood from), but "Moonlight" is a bit different.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BruceF (27 Mar 2014)

I’ve used buddleja root.  I think it might have been davidii.  It took some time to sink it but it worked well.  I dug it out of the Denver Botanic garden one spring when they were remodeling the perennial garden.  Such are the rewards of volunteering. The best part was that it stayed light in color.


----------



## Viv (27 Mar 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  _Buddleia globosa_ has nice hard heart wood. If you want a late flowering one that has loads of flowers and doesn't set any seed _Buddleia x weyeriana <http://apps.rhs.org.uk/plantselector/plant?plantid=271> _ is perfect. You usually see the yellow "Sun-gold" (that is the one I got my wood from), but "Moonlight" is a bit different.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Ooo they look nice, mine is just the golden ball one. I've got 5 buddleias already but I might have to get another!

Viv


----------

